#  Vorstellungen >   Auch ich bin neu hier >

## Moskito

Hallo  ich bin neu hier und will mich mal eben vorstellen: Mein Name ist Manfred und ich bin Clusterkopfschmerz-Patient. Seit 19 Jahren leide ich unter dieser Erkrankung und vor etwa 10 Jahren wurde dieser Clusterkopfschmerz als solcher diagnostiziert. Bis dahin hatte ich hauptsächlich nachts 8 - 12 Anfälle und die manchmal über Stunden.   Bis heute habe ich hier in meiner Umgebung noch keinen Neurologen gefunden, der sich mit dieser Erkrankung auskennt und mich endlich mal medikamentös einstellt. Momentan bin ich wieder seit Oktober 2006 in einer durchgehenden Attacke und mir werden die Medikamente verweigert, die ich benötige um die Schmerzen zu kuppieren. Momentan hab ich für solche Attacken nur Sauerstoff, den ich inhaliere.   Ich habe mich als Ansprechpartner für Betroffene und deren Angehörige zur Verfügung gestellt und eine Selbsthilfe-Gruppe gegründet. Wir unterliegen dem Bundesverband der Clusterkopfschmerz-Selbsthilfe-Gruppen (CSG). Unsere Homepage: www.clusterkopfschmerz.de Wer Interesse hat, kann mich gerne anmailen oder auf den Seiten der Clusterköpfe nach Infos schauen. Gruß, Manfred

----------


## lucy230279

hallo manfred, 
herzlich willkommen hier in unserem forum.   :hi_there_3:  
wir sind ne supernette truppe, haben hier immer viel spaß und hier wird niemand allein gelassen. :e_jumping_1:  
du wirst dich hier super wohlfühlen. :roll_1:

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Manfred 
Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier auf Patientenfragen.net  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Hast du bei dir in der Nähe keine größere Klinik (z.B. Uniklinik) mit Neurologie?
Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass man dir bei der Diagnose Clusterkopfschmerz Medikamente verweigert. 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Kraft die nächsten Attacken durchzustehen und das du bald einen Arzt findest, der sich damit auskennt und dich richtig therapiert. 
Außerdem wünsche ich dir viel Spaß bei uns und viel Antworten auf deine Fragen  :Zwinker:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Teetante

*Hallo Manfred! 
Herzlich Willkommen bei Patientenfragen.net und viel Spaß hier bei uns! 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## Moskito

Vielen Dank für Eure herzliche Aufnahme hier ! Habe mich schon etwas durchgelesen hier und glaube, daß ich mich hier ziemlich wohl fühlen könnte.  @ Starbug: Du hattest mal im Clusterkopfschmerz-Forum auf diese Seite hingewiesen. Darum bin ich hier.  Und nochwas: Uniklinik haben wir etwa 100 km von uns entfernt. Diese kennen sich aber nicht unbedingt mit dieser Erkrankung aus. Es kam schon soweit, daß ich mit den Leitlinien der Dtsch. Gesellschaft für Neurologie zum Neurologen bin. Diese haben aber Bedenken wegen ihres Budgets und versuchen mit anderen Sachen zu therapieren, wie z.B. Bachblüten, Akkupunktur usw.... dabei ist  erwiesen, daß diese Therapien keine Besserung erzielen. Spricht man den Arzt auf bestimmte Medikamente an, die auch von der DMKG (Dtsch. Migräne-u. Kopfschmerzgesellschaft) empfohlen werden, bekommt man zur Antwort:  
<<Der Arzt ist nicht verpflichtet, eventuellen Verordnungswünschen eines Patienten zu folgen oder Verordnungen / Therapien eines Kollegen "1:1" zu übernehmen. >>  ...ist doch traurig,- oder ? Aber wir bleiben dran. Viele Grüße, Manfred

----------


## Claus

Hallo Manfred, 
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum! :x_hello_3_cut:   
Ein Freund von mir hat auch viele Jahre unter starken Kopfschmerzen gelitten, bis er überhaupt erfahren hatte, dass es Clusterkopfschmerzen sind. Da habe ich vorher noch nie von gehört. 
Er ist irgendwann in der Uni in Essen gelandet, die haben sich wohl auf dem Gebiet spezialisiert. Er wurde dann mit diversen Tabletten eingestellt. Soll ich mal nach dem Namen von dem Prof. fragen? 
Viele Grüße und möglichst baldige Schmerzfreiheit!
Claus

----------


## Obelix1962

@ Moskito 
hallo Moskito auch Dir natürlich ein Herzliches Willkommen im Forum.
Bleibt mir eigentlich nur noch eins zu sagen:
Zerbrich Dir nicht den Kopf ! 
Grüßle
Obelix1962

----------


## Pünktchen

Hallo Moskito,
und herzlich willkommen 
Gruß Pünktchen

----------


## Nicole2007

*Hallo Moskito*  :Smiley:    Herzlich Willkommen im Forum , ich bin erst seit ein paar Tagen da. Aber wenn es dir so geht wie mir. *Dann wirst du Dich hier SUPER wohl fühlen. *   *Bis Bald*  *Nicole*

----------


## Moskito

Hallo Claus,
vielen Dank, die Info kenne ich. Wir aus unserem Selbsthilfe-Forum nehmen ständig an den Clusterkopfschmerz-Studien in Essen teil. Wenn Dein Kumpel in Essen in Behandlung ist, dann ist er wirklich sehr gut aufgehoben ! Die kennen sich wirklich sehr gut mit Cluster aus. Leider ist es von uns hier (ich komme mitten aus dem Weserbergland ) fast eine Weltreise dorthin. Hoffe ja noch, daß es hier in der Umgebung noch was gibt....
LG,
Manfred

----------


## Moskito

Natürlich auch an alle anderen. Vielen Dank für die herzliche Aufnahme hier !
LG,
Manfred

----------

